# Tehran ISIS attacks



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

idk if i have posted in the right place.

but just days after London attacks, today terrorists attacked Tehran, iran: http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-middle-east-40184696

I'm living near Tehran and anxious as hell.

It used to be so so safe in here. like, no attacks in 30-40 years.

Now there's fear all over the place.

This makes my situation worse. I don't feel safe at all.

for people living in London, Paris or other attacked cities, how did you cope ?


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey heyLow,

I'm not in London or Manchester so don;t know if I can be much help (closest I've been to something similar is being evacuated form a shopping centre when I was a kid after a suspected IRA bomb, turned out it wasn't)

Its a truly awful thing to happen, but honestly you're just as safe as you were. The odds of being involved in anything like that are astronomically small.

My heart goes out to to everyone there.

Peace.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

thanks mrt.

I'm feeling better. hope they stop doing this everywhere in the world.


----------

